# Commerical (problem) domestic water system



## Oneofthepack (May 15, 2009)

Hi:

Stanley Fink w/MCC out of New Orleans, have a question for you, hope you can help.

We have a property that we are working with (27 Story office building) the project is showing signs of calcium build up in the domestic COLD water system, especially on the distribution of the wet columns.

Can you offer any advice and / or insight as to what might be causing this, and what we can do to reverse, and / or teat the domestic water system?

Do you know of any test and / or procedure that we can use to monitor the progress of the build up in the piping system?

Domestic water system (piping) is a galvanized groove lock systems, system is experiencing failures at the joints, and edges of the piping system, and can you offer any comments on what might be causing this to happen.

I can be reached at 

Thanks 

SF


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

This place is for plumbers only.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

